# Pensacola International RECAP



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

First of all thank you to all who fished. Its nice to see some great reports on here. When you have a tournament you always hope that everyone walks away happy and with some great fish stories and memories of a great weekend. Also a big Thank you to those who were not able to fish but came down to cheer on these guys when they weighed their fish. For those who were there you can atest to the LARGE gathering that showed up both Friday Night and a huge crowd on Saturday. I heard from many of the anglers and captains who said how cool it was to walk up the walk way with so many people there awing over their catch. Our tournament chairman Perry Palmer did an outstanding job putting this thing on. Also Thank you to all the members of PBGFC who helped out as well. Keep in mind we are a volunteer organization so alot of time and hard work goes into these tournaments.

We had 62 boats that fished. Our tournament payout was based on a 70 boat Min. but the PBGFC board of directors got together at the captains banquet and agreed to go FULL PAYOUT and Guarenteed all Tournament payouts. There was 1 Blue Marlin Brought to the dock. 492.6 aboard the CLICK THROUGH Capt. Matt Mauldwin, Angler Keith English and their crew were the Tournament Champions with total winnings over $51,000. There were 3 swordfish weighed, 39 tuna weighed, 36 wahoo weighed and 33 dolphin weighed. There were a 33 Billfish released 12 Blue marlin, 17 White marlin and 4 Sailfish. These are just the ones that were brought in to be verified. The Top Tag & Release Boat was Team SHAGGYS and the CHEESEBURGER with 2 Blues and a White released on 5o. Top C&R Angler was Ron Ladner aboard the CHEESEBURGER. The Top Small Boat/ Outboard went to SHADY LADY a 36 yellowfin on its first trip in the gulf in this boat.

As youve heard this was the year of the WAHOO. When these fish started coming in I was thinking to myself oh 77lbs that will stick, nope oh 81lbs that will stick. Well LUNA SEA and angler Sean Jones weighed in a whopping 97.2lbs to take the wahoo division. Followed by 88.2 Angelo Depaola on the BREATHE REEL DEEP and 82.2 by Henry Dew on the MY TURN.

The DOLPHIN division produced some stud fish as well. Chris Jacobi aboard LITE CATCH won it with a 48.6lbs followed by a 41.2 Andy Heitman on the MISS MICKEY and third was 40.4 by Lea Lazor on the HOOK N UP.

The Tuna was won by MAIN EVENT 156.2 Morgan Garner, second Josh Jones FIRST CHOICE 146.8 and third 102.2 on the SEA YA and Rick Silhavy.

Three Swords were weighed. Our tournament has a 60inch min. to be weighed. Darwin Ellison on the GET REEL won it with a 128.2, second was Andrew Tidwell 106.2 on the TOTAL PACKAGE and Capt. Alex Pinney took third with 83.2 aboard the REEL WORTHLESS. The complete results are on the website at www.pbgfc.com I will post cash awards winnings soon.

I will also post some awesome pics from the weighins and the Fireworks show going on as the boats were coming in. check out the FACEBOOK page as well to some. It was great meeting alot of you on this forum. Next up is the Ladies July 21-23 i will posting details soon. Thank you again for supporting the PBGFC by fishing our tournaments. It was a fun time for sure and plans have already started for next years tourney. See you all soon and Good Luck and Tight Lines.


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

here is a couple of the photos more to come


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

Kevin thanks for a fun tourney, now hurry up and get those pics up.....:whistling:


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

great tournament, big fish,nice distribution of cash! Good job to the PBGFC!


----------

